# rest in peace baby



## rasta (Oct 30, 2011)

on oct 25 at 0616am my husband (rasta)was killed in a car crash,a drunk driver crossed the center line and hit him head on,,,,he was medivact to the hospital but there was to much damage and we lost him,,,,,,he was 47 years old and the only man ive ever loved,,,,,i am cleaning up his loss ends and know he would have liked to say goodby to many here,,,,,this was were he came  to relax,,,, i will say goodby to you now and thank you ,,,,,,,,as he would say,PEACE,LOVE,RASTAFARI


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2011)

Our Thoughts and prayers are with you Mrs. Rasta. Anyway we can be of help let us know


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 30, 2011)

Much love Mrs Rasta. I know not much of anything to say to help, but Rasta's posts always made me smile. One love.


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 30, 2011)

it is sad to lose one of a fellow medicine man...within a good person is a good spirit! Long live RASTA ONE LOVE my fallen brother


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. He will be missed on the boRDS HERE t MP to say the least.
I am truly saddened by this news. Deeply saddened.


----------



## KoDak (Oct 30, 2011)

sorry for ur lost. ur family is in my prayers.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 30, 2011)

Very sad


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2011)

Rest in Peace Rasta...   

May the love he filled your heart with sustain you and his loved ones through this difficult time and the days ahead Mrs Rasta.  

Peace
dos


----------



## ray jay (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. R.I.P Rasta


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2011)

:cry: 

Wow.  I'm so sorry to hear of his passing and I send thoughts and prayers to you and the girls.  May he RIP.


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Oct 31, 2011)

You and ur family are in our Prayers. May he be at peace.


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2011)

THANK YOU ! lady rasta..  He was much respected and will be missed here.
RIP our rasta friend


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know...so sad. RIP Rasta.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 31, 2011)

Didn't knew much of him, but have seen in many posts made by him that he loved his family very much.

RIP. Best wishes for you and the kids.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2011)

You and your family are in my Prayers. May he be at peace.



p,l,pc


----------



## Roddy (Oct 31, 2011)

Drunk driver crossing the center line....ouch! So very sorry to hear of your (and our) loss, made even more sad by the senselessness of it all! Thoughts and prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Please know you are in our thoughts as you grieve the love of your life. He will be missed here at MP.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2011)

rasta will allways be here in spirit...this is a wonderfull place to relax...

pass this:48:  in *rasta *honor


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 31, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Life goes so fast, RIP Rasta.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 31, 2011)

He will be missed.  God help you and your family.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 31, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> pass this in rasta honor



:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2011)

:48:


----------



## BBFan (Oct 31, 2011)

So very sorry for you Lady Rasta.  Such a terrible loss.  Thank you for letting us know. PLR.


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 31, 2011)

didnt knw much of him, n am very sorry for ur loss 
you n ur family in my prayers 

R.I.P Rasta


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 31, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> pass this:48:  in *rasta *honor


I'm very sorry best wishes to you and the family.
:48:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm speachless, so very sorry for your loss.

:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 31, 2011)

Mrs Rasta, Thank you for letting us know. I'm so sorry for your loss. 
OHC


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Peace be with you in the coming days.  RIP Rasta.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2011)

Rasta was always a calm and loving voice here at MP.  We are so sorry for your loss.

To you Rasta  :48:


----------



## getnasty (Oct 31, 2011)

RIP Brother


----------



## leafminer (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks, truly, for being strong, letting us know what happened. We shall surely miss him. I feel for your loss. Deeply sorry.


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2011)

Whoa! Just caught this! Vio con dios Rastaman!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 31, 2011)

:48:


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 31, 2011)

terrible to hear, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 31, 2011)

:2940th_rasta: :48: rip. nuff respect!


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2011)

It's almost 11 pm here and I still feel like I got kicked in the gut from when I read this at 6 am this morning.....makes you realize anyone of us can be taken suddenly. Really drives home the meaning to treasure everyday like it is your last.....  be safe peeps and tell the ones you love that you love them.   :48:


----------



## Irish (Oct 31, 2011)

RIP my brother...p.l.r.

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 31, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> It's almost 11 pm here and I still feel like I got kicked in the gut from when I read this at 6 am this morning.....makes you realize anyone of us can be taken suddenly. Really drives home the meaning to treasure everyday like it is your last.....  be safe peeps and tell the ones you love that you love them.   :48:



thoughts and prayers with you and yours Mrs. Rasta---your man will be missed by many---:afroweed:


----------



## getnasty (Nov 1, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> It's almost 11 pm here and I still feel like I got kicked in the gut from when I read this at 6 am this morning.....makes you realize anyone of us can be taken suddenly. Really drives home the meaning to treasure everyday like it is your last..... be safe peeps and tell the ones you love that you love them. :48:


I know how you feel, man. I almost dread coming to this thread, but I make do with trying not to read the original post. Everytime I do I feel my insides turning out... such anxiety. I do not fear my own death, but I am a compassionate man and empathize with those who lose loved ones. It hurts. Deep down the core of your soul, it hurts. And for that reason, I dread coming here, knowing what Mrs. Rasta is now enduring. But I love reading the kind words everybody has to say. This is a true communal family.


-nasty


----------



## rasta (Nov 11, 2011)

his ashes were given to me 11/08/11,on11/10/11 i took them to Philippe Park in saftey harbor florida,,they were taken to the top of the indian mond,,,i brought my mp3 and played van morrisons into the mystic i smoked a big fattie with him,,when the song and joint were over i opened the ern and gave him back to god. at first i was very sad ,then i found peace and thanked god for the time i had him,,i will say goodby now as this was his thing not mine ,tho you all seem like good people,,thank you for all your kind words some of the post made me cry,PEACE LOVE RASTAFARI


----------



## getnasty (Nov 11, 2011)

rasta said:
			
		

> his ashes were given to me 11/08/11,on11/10/11 i took them to Philippe Park in saftey harbor florida,,they were taken to the top of the indian mond,,,i brought my mp3 and played van morrisons into the mystic i smoked a big fattie with him,,when the song and joint were over i opened the ern and gave him back to god. at first i was very sad ,then i found peace and thanked god for the time i had him,,i will say goodby now as this was his thing not mine ,tho you all seem like good people,,thank you for all your kind words some of the post made me cry,PEACE LOVE RASTAFARI


Long live Rasta, a brother to many, an enemy to few, and a lover to only one; a man's man.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 11, 2011)

Simply beautiful, my friend, I am so very happy you could find the peace the both of you deserve!! Take care and be safe! :48: Just had to google up Into The Mystic so I could light one up in memory as well....gotta love youtube these days, no need to dig out the vinyls!


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that with us....he will be missed.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow this makes me so sad. It is seriously like losing a real friend even though I never met Rasta.  Really bums me out when we lose people on here.  It makes my eyes water up.  RIP brother.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 11, 2011)

rasta said:
			
		

> his ashes were given to me 11/08/11,on11/10/11 i took them to Philippe Park in saftey harbor florida,,they were taken to the top of the indian mond,,,i brought my mp3 and played van morrisons into the mystic i smoked a big fattie with him,,when the song and joint were over i opened the ern and gave him back to god. at first i was very sad ,then i found peace and thanked god for the time i had him,,i will say goodby now as this was his thing not mine ,tho you all seem like good people,,thank you for all your kind words some of the post made me cry,PEACE LOVE RASTAFARI


 
I was moved by such a cool farewell. I hope that when I'm gone, someone honors me in such a fitting way. Peace to MrsRasta. 
OHC


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^^ ya that!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this tribute to Rasta. Peace be yours.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs. Rasta, i pray you can find peace in knowing that your Rasta was a child of God (like his profile says). Sincere condolences to you & yours.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2011)

here's to you and yours Mrs. Rasta. Know that he rests in peace and live in the love that you, him and your family shared.

God Bless,

7greeneyes


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this news.  I know he is sitting with his God smoking a big fatty and talking about his wonderful family.  Peace be with you and yours Mrs. Rasta.  :48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 15, 2011)

R.I.P. Rasta   :48:


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 16, 2011)

go with god to haven.  rip rasta


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2011)

It is sad to lose a brother.

With silent tear shed I remember laughter and true words I shared with Rasta.

A true loss.

Condolences never seems enough, but it is all I have.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2011)

Rip


----------



## kaotik (Nov 30, 2011)

my heart just dropped reading that just now  
i'm so sorry mrs rasta 
RIP


----------



## 7thG (Dec 1, 2011)

R.I.P. Rasta

:48:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Rasta's loving other half that was a lovely tribute to ya man and ill always miss his coolness and his saying peace,love,rastafari.
He will be sorely missed by all that knew him truely a great man.
T4


----------

